# Road trip if anyone is along the path and wants to tour a local museum



## Kyushuj7w (Aug 5, 2021)

Headed out next weekend on the road trip. If the flight doesn't get cancelled. Will hit the SAC museum in Ashland Nebraska just outside of Omaha. They have a Vulcan bomber and I've never seen one up close. Looks like a great museum. Anyone been there? A shame the Vulcan is out side Two others are at Castle and Barksdale afb museums. One even crashed in the usa near detroit michigan in 1958 killing all the crew.

I called and asked their CV19 protocols as some places indicate they may start asking for your vax card. Once again things are all over the place even within a 100 mile radius in the same state. Last year Owls Head air museum in Maine allowed so many peole in at a time. You just made an appointent and of course masks were required. No problem ....

The answer today.... this is Nebraska ...... no masks, no crowd limits .... come on in. I guess we will see if that holds up.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Aug 5, 2021)

Take care and mask up all the same. Have you gotten the jab? If not, do so before any trip --the sooner the better.


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Aug 6, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Take care and mask up all the same. Have you gotten the jab? If not, do so before any trip --the sooner the better.


Got the vax when it came out and our group was allowed to get in line. I still have contacts in our old labs and they have friends in the CDC and Pharma, they were taking it. With one dead relative and a friend who is now a longhauler that was enough. I see some reports of more young people showing up in the hospitals and even smaller kids. This was always my fear. We watch out toddler grandson when our daughter goes back to class in September. My daughter is a school teacher so the job is higher risk with this new variant to bring it home to her son. No option for toddlers like their measels , chicken pox shots they get when they are little.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Aug 6, 2021)

Kyushuj7w said:


> Got the vax when it came out and our group was allowed to get in line. I still have contacts in our old labs and they have friends in the CDC and Pharma, they were taking it. With one dead relative and a friend who is now a longhauler that was enough. I see some reports of more young people showing up in the hospitals and even smaller kids. This was always my fear. We watch out toddler grandson when our daughter goes back to class in September. My daughter is a school teacher so the job is higher risk with this new variant to bring it home to her son. No option for toddlers like their measels , chicken pox shots they get when they are little.



I'm sorry for your loss, but good on you for your precautions. Best wishes for your family as we enter a dangerous new phase.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 6, 2021)

Are you still flying through St. Louis?


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Aug 6, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Are you still flying through St. Louis?


Yeah, thats the bad thing. On the entire trip the airport will be my high risk of contact point. The rest of the time I'd be in such isolated areas the family knows I may have no cell phone contact for a few days. Anyone who has been in the Missouri Breaks wilderness area of Montana or parts of Idaho knows what I mean. Im sure the Lewis and clark trail will be similar in sections. The trip is one where people will be pretty much avoided but air museums will be visited if they are along the path. I go to places like this in the mornings when they open. They have been cleaned overnight as a rule and the air has settled overnight. I avoid places with a lot of people traffic starting around noon. Use drive throughs for food or coffee , pizza etc. Hit a wall mart at 7am if they don't have curbside pick up options, that sort of thing. 

However if this place is open and i go that far down into Idaho I will go in... It was closed when I came through a few years back . Rexburg is a Mormon community I believe and things close on sunday. They supposedly have the largest collection of potato peelers in the world. And a P-51 at the local airport  
Not my pic below but I remember it well. 






A few months back when I made the reservation the far more contageous D variant was not an issue and I had been able to get my vax with the needed 4 to 6 weeks to let it take full efffect. No avoiding airports really if your going to do a trip like this from the east coast within a certain time window. I figured pick-up the cargo van i'm using for an rv, then just cross MO and over night outside of KS City and start following the Lewis and Clark trail the next AM. I'm monitoring things & If it gets really bad I may bag the trip and just write off the ticket cost.  I've got till next thursday to decide unless things deteriorate and the airlines start cutting more flights in advance. They have already switched me to a smaller jet and shifted the departure time out a bit. 

I check maps like these below as they are based on case reports, though some states have stoped reporting daily now vs weekly. After a week things get out of hand pretty quick . Reported cases of course don't tell the whole story as a significant number go unreported as people try to tough it out at home, especially in poor and rural areas that have few or no hospitals much less ICU's . 






Coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) from Mayo Clinic - Mayo Clinic







www.mayoclinic.org










Coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) from Mayo Clinic - Mayo Clinic







www.mayoclinic.org










Coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) from Mayo Clinic - Mayo Clinic







www.mayoclinic.org










Coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) from Mayo Clinic - Mayo Clinic







www.mayoclinic.org





If you check states like NE, SD ND and MT you can see it lights up all along the interstates and major metro areas, college towns etc of which there are not that many, and in Montana around Glacier National park. Not saying tourists are causing this, but it' where the concentration of people and businesses are compared to a lot of places I will be visiting and staying. If you use recommended precautions, some common courtesy and sense, depending on the type of travel , outdoos /national parks vs Times square/Disneyworld you can still travel and enjoy some things while spending some money in the communities along the way . My daughter poses the biggest risk to the family as a teacher but she has little choice other than to quit which she can not do and the family still have medical insurance and cover a mortage and car payments. Same for health care providers grocery workers etc . Hats off to these people who are going to possibly finally break under this next wave in some parts of the country.


----------

